# Slick Trick GrizzTrick Broadheads



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

I recently tried the new Slick Trick GrizzTrick Broadheads and have to say I am impressed so far. Five of the six broadheads weighed exactly the same on a digital grain scale, the other just one grain more. Each of the heads spun perfectly using an arrow spinner. The heads are built incredibly well, although I wasn't about to test them through plywood or a steel drum unless someone will mail me one of theirs . The heads were shot at 20, 25, 35 and 45 yards. The heads flew beautifully and the only adjustment that was made was a 1/8" move of my sight to bring the shot over from the right a small amount. I am anxious to see the entrance and exit wound these heads produce with their 1 1/4" cutting diameter. My only question would be how well these things penetrate with such a large cutting diameter. Judging by the sharpness of these new heads (  SHARP!) I feel confident they will do their job if I do mine. To be continued...:wink:


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

*Copied my post from a similar thread....*

I like having the newest and greatest products, so last year, after seriously considering Slick Trick Mags, and using Strikers instead, this year, I opted to order the new Grizztricks....boy am I glad I did.

First impressions...

Very, very razor sharp blades, as sharp as anything from G5. Easily shaved arm hair right out of the package, and with a little more pressure, still shaving sharp after about 20 shots into my Yellowjacket broadhead target.

Big cutting diameter for a fixed blade. Cut a full 1 1/4" hole in my target so I am very eager to see the blood trails they produce. 

They fly great. Spot on with my field points, G5 Strikers, Muzzys, but, in all fairness, I have spent countless hours broadhead tuning my 300+ fps Tribute over the previous years and this summer.

The one and only possible negative I've found, is that there is a very subtle increase in noise as compared to my Strikers, which is to be expected as the cutting diameter is increased by an 1/8th of an inch, as well as the addition of a 4th blade. HOWEVER, a little noise should be expected when the dang thing's being propelled through the air at over 300 fps! 

There has been some concern expressed with regard to how well they penetrate. So far (just shooting through foam) they penetrate the entire way through my yellowjacket target (longways too), just as my Strikers do. It's not a true penetration test, and I haven't shot them side-by-side, but I don't foresee penetration being an issue anymore than any other fixed blade broadhead on the market. I just foresee more blood being spilled more quickly, resulting in a shorter tracking job, and more venison being cooked on the grill........:wink: Good luck fellas and post pictures of those Grizztricked deer when you get 'em!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I did notice a very slight increase in noise over the mags. I needed 3" fletch as my 2" blazers were flying loose at 30yds. but they fly great with the 3". I shot the same one through 5/8" chipboard about 20 times. It was still pretty sharp after the 4 and 5th shot but then no longer able to shave. I think they are plenty strong and if your shooting a fairly modern bow you'll have plenty of ke to blow them right through.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

A buddy of mine did mention the noise as the sailed through the air.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

No doubt with the almost 45 deg. blade angle these BAD BOYS are gonna

PUNCH a BIG HOLE.....as soon as I drop an Ohio WT, I'll post pics...


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys- Take it for what its worth but, I do have to say I seen a doe killed on sunday with the new grizz tricks. Helped a buddy retrieve the deer. The good part is she was dead but one set of the complete blades was missing. It went through ribs but nothing major and stuck in dirt on the other side. 

Never seen this issue with the SlickTricks.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't quite understand how a "complete blade" could be missing.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont know how it happened because we didnt find the blade but will try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

chase said:


> I don't quite understand how a "complete blade" could be missing.


I picked up a couple packs of these and have been shooting the heck out them into my Block 4X4. They fly with my field points out to 50-yards with both of my bows and with my regular Slick Trick Magnum 100grn heads as well. 

Interestingly enough, I collided a couple of them and broke off one of the blades right at the ferrule, essentially making it a 3-Blade head. I decided to see how they continued to fly?? I shot it probably another 30+ times into the Block and got the same flight and never lost the "3rd" blade!!!

My quiver is now full of the Grizz's and I am anxious to see what they do in the field??

Mark


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Just returned from texas and took a hog and a ram with the grizz's and they performed flawlessly. My hog went less than 30 yards. Left a massive hole both enter and exit. The only prob I had with them is after passing through my sheep it glanced of a rock and cought some air. When I found it on blade was broke.

Great heads and scary sharp.


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

slick tricks are the bomb, wouldnt use anything but


----------

